# Brittany Ferries - No Pont Aven



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

We have been wanting to sail on Pont Aven for years. It is never scheduled on our routes.

Anyway, booked it last August for this week and today I got a mail from Brittany Ferries.

Pont aven is in Dry Dock for Repairs in Dunkirk.

Our Daughter who is coming with us has flown in from the Middle east and we had booked a table for a nice meal.

No Decent Restaurant on Amorique.

Oh well, always next time!

Anyone else on it?

TM


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Bf*

Hi,
Yes we are due out tomorrow( Friday) and received the same email.
Mind you we only booked last week as a last minute decision. Stanley, the Lhasa apso, was booked in kennels on board. Now he will do the journey in the van with 2 hourly visits. I wonder whether BF are taking the ship in for a service as it has had a bit of a battering over the last three months and the weather forecast is quite good for the next two weeks so the smaller ship will do the Bay of bis cay quite easily

Let's hope so anyway.

Ned


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Is that the one that's having the livery changed to LD lines??


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Take sea sickness tablets. The Amorique is very high in relation to its length. It can be is very wobbly and even the staff feel sick in rough weather.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have been wanting to sail on Pont Aven for years. It is never scheduled on our routes.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Trev - must be a serious disappointment.

We're scheduled to sail on the Pont Aven for the first time from Plymouth to Santander at the end of April. I assume it will be back in service by then. At least I hope it will be.

Hope your trip is OK in any case.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Is that the one that's having the livery changed to LD lines??


No Tellbel.

Do you mean the LD lines being changed to BF?

THANKS Folks.

Not the end of the world, just a bit disappointing.

I read on BF Enthusiasts that Amorique is better to sail on than Pont Aven? (from a sea sickness point of view).

Me and the Wife don't suffer from it.

But our Daughter does.

TM


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the one that's having the livery changed to LD lines??
> ...


I've sailed on the Pont Aven 10 times between Plymouth and Santander and have sailed on the Amorique only 4 times between Plymouth and Roscoff. I find the BF enhtusiasts views surprising especially as a crew member on the Amorique told me that the ship is prone to roll in even calm seas. I really recommend your daughter takes the tablets as the crew are now prohibited from giving them out under French law.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Bf*



ned said:


> Hi,
> Yes we are due out tomorrow( Friday) and received the same email.
> Mind you we only booked last week as a last minute decision. Stanley, the Lhasa apso, was booked in kennels on board. Now he will do the journey in the van with 2 hourly visits. I wonder whether BF are taking the ship in for a service as it has had a bit of a battering over the last three months and the weather forecast is quite good for the next two weeks so the smaller ship will do the Bay of bis cay quite easily
> 
> ...


I think I have spotted you and the Lhasa apso in the que behind us !


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Was on the boat Wednesday night it was rough


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*BF*

Hi,
Yes teenyob, we are in the carthago. Well I must say that I am suitably impressed. Dead quiet really. A good outside cabin and the salad/chicken lunch with half a bottle of wine went down very well and my club voyage membership gave a 10 per cent discount. Looking forward to a cooked meal this evening with a whole bottle (between us of course). The dog is safe and sound in the van and we can go down 4 times a day to feed and give Stanley a stroll for half an hour. I must say that I prefer this to the scabby kennels on deck 327 on the Aven.

The sun is out. The sea is relatively calm with only a slight roll on the ship. The magician has finished balloon sculptures for the three people at the end of the lounge so let's hope this carries on for the next 24 hours. Linda is contemplating whether to go via Zarragosa or. Madrid. She is not happy with going through Dick Turpin territory so it looks like
Cc&c rally at benidorm for a week.

As we have now gone south that means you can all put on the sun cream in the UK as it is bound to turn out warm and sunny with snow on the Costas. Just our luck!

Ned


----------

